# The diabetic eye test



## JackyAM (Jun 4, 2021)

Hi, I have my eye test coming up and they've said I shouldn't drive after. Driving is really the only way I can get there.

I was just wondering, have any of you driven after the test, and how badly does it affect your eyes for them to suggest you don't drive after?


----------



## Inka (Jun 4, 2021)

You *definitely* shouldn’t drive @JackyAM ! The drops they use to dilate your eyes really affect your vision. You could be prosecuted if you drive like that - as the eye specialist pointed out during the last clinic I went to. Your eyesight will be extremely blurry. I couldn’t read anything and it felt like someone had smeared thick Vaseline over my eyeballs. It’s also very hard to focus on anything.

So you’ll need to use public transport or arrange a lift. My letter always has a phone number on it to call if you’re having problems with transport 

Take a pair of sunglasses to wear after as your eyes will be really sensitive to light, even normal non-sunny daylight.

The drops do sting quite nastily for a few seconds but that soon goes. I hope it goes well for you.


----------



## helli (Jun 4, 2021)

JackyAM said:


> I was just wondering, have any of you driven after the test, and how badly does it affect your eyes for them to suggest you don't drive after?


I have never driven after the test. 
Luckily, I am able to walk the short distance home and would not put myself in charge of a potentially fatal piece of machinery when I am unable to see properly. 
And my eyesight it definitely affected - I am unable to read my computer screen for at least an hour afterwards. On one occasion the affect lasted 4 hours. 

Please don't risk your life or anyone else's by trying to drive after receiving eye drops to dilate your pupils. I appreciate it can be inconvenient but the test is important so don't avoid a few hours of discomfort and logistic issues by cancelling the appointment. If retinopathy is not detected early enough, you will be unable to drive for longer than a few hours.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 4, 2021)

What Inka said.  It's true!  If you can't get a lift there and back - arrange a taxi.  Otherwise ring the retinology service who have arranged the test and tell them you can't get to wherever it is by public transport.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 4, 2021)

I had to go by bus to mine once, only involved walking a quarter of a mile from bus stop to clinic but having done the reverse walk back to the bus stop - I then couldn't read the number on the front of the buses so just had to flag em all down and ask the drivers what number bus they were driving.  Deeply embarrassing when there was no sign of me being visually impaired other than the sunglass in broad daylight and Oh, PS - it's just as bad on a grey dreary winters day as in high summer with brilliant sunshine! - and if the weather's cloudy and wet - even worse because of reflection from the puddles.


----------



## JackyAM (Jun 4, 2021)

Thank you , I had no idea - I was thinking like the drops they give you on the normal eye test, obviously I wouldn't want to risk driving and it's why I asked. I'll have to get my daughter out of bed, lol (she works late nights) that sounds the best way, then she can lead me to the car!
Thanks again x


----------



## Andiewooll (Jun 4, 2021)

I seriously wouldn’t drive, I had blurry vision and couldn’t focus after I had it done. 
Whilst everyone is affected differently it still affects your vision.. you won’t be covered by law or your insurance.. the cost of public transport/taxi is minimal to the worse case scenario. If you can’t afford travel there may be a patient transport service, or if on benefits you may be able to get the costs refunded.


----------



## Stuvart (Jun 4, 2021)

I've just got my appointment for my first reno check up as well, thankfully I don't drive but I'm taking my largest son with me to be 'my eyes' afterwards as losing vision is a real fear of mine (my job and all my hobbies depend on it) and I've heard and read the effects can be quite bad.
 Its always better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 4, 2021)

I would never drive because you are told not to and it does affect your vision but it's not so bad that you can't see to walk. I usually walk along to the hospital and walk/jog back afterwards. Haven't run into a lamppost or a tree yet! Your vision is just a bit blurry for an hour or two... although it can be up to 6 hours after the drops for some people and the light can be a bit painful, because your pupils are dilated, so do take sunglasses even on a dull day.


----------



## nonethewiser (Jun 5, 2021)

JackyAM said:


> Thank you , I had no idea - I was thinking like the drops they give you on the normal eye test, obviously I wouldn't want to risk driving and it's why I asked. I'll have to get my daughter out of bed, lol (she works late nights) that sounds the best way, then she can lead me to the car!
> Thanks again x



With these drops pupils look like saucers afterwards & stay like that for while, it allows loads of light to flood for them to see back of eyes, hence blurriness outside coming home. 

People looking might think your high on something with pupils so wide.


----------



## JackyAM (Jun 5, 2021)

Thank you everyone.
Stevart, I am the same, reading, TV, computer, driving - I'd be lost without my sight.


----------



## travellor (Jun 5, 2021)

JackyAM said:


> Hi, I have my eye test coming up and they've said I shouldn't drive after. Driving is really the only way I can get there.
> 
> I was just wondering, have any of you driven after the test, and how badly does it affect your eyes for them to suggest you don't drive after?


It's not a suggestion.
It's a condition of the "treatment" that you do not drive. 
Your insurer will not cover you if you do decide to drive home in the period after.
From memory, it's around four hours, (I could be wrong there).
You can go round town, and for a coffee in the period, and drive home after though.


----------



## JackyAM (Jun 5, 2021)

travellor said:


> It's not a suggestion.
> It's a condition of the "treatment" that you do not drive.
> Your insurer will not cover you if you do decide to drive home in the period after.
> From memory, it's around four hours, (I could be wrong there).
> You can go round town, and for a coffee in the period, and drive home after though.


Thank you, though it really would help if they actually made that clear in the letter, it says nothing about being a condition of the treatment that you don't drive.

Anyway - I am NOT going to drive.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 5, 2021)

Well they can't physically stop you trying to drive and endangering not only yourself but anyone else who happens to get in the way - since they're not the Police - only advise you not to.  Hence if you do ever meet with an accident because you ignore that bit - you cannot legally hold them responsible - all down to yourself being stupid.

Frankly - if anyone on here ever thought it was ridiculously over cautious advice - we'd soon say so!  - and yet, none of us has done that ....... we have, to a man, all agreed it's perfectly correct and necessary.


----------



## Lozmoz (Jun 7, 2021)

Would you suggest booking the day off work or would you go in after having it done?


----------



## Leadinglights (Jun 7, 2021)

Lozmoz said:


> Would you suggest booking the day off work or would you go in after having it done?


I looked as if I was on drugs for the rest of the day my pupils were so dilated when I had mine so might be wise to have the day off.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 7, 2021)

I did office work, so went home for the rest of the day.  Pete worked in a factory doing presswork, but needed to have sharp eyesight to get the angles set correctly on the press.  I suggest there is hardly a job where you don't need decent eyesight!


----------



## Lucyr (Jun 7, 2021)

I always call back and ask to change to an appointment late in the day so I don’t have to go back to work after, as I work at two computer screens and they are quite bright


----------



## Lambkin (Jun 7, 2021)

I had my first ever check today. Luckily I had a lift. I could never have driven home. The brightness of outdoor light made me feel disorientated and nauseous which lasted a good hour or so. Please don’t drive yourself.


----------



## PaulG (Jun 8, 2021)

Call in a cafe, cup of coffee, chat to the man/woman on the next seat. 
That passes an hour and then you drive home.
Paul G


----------



## Leadinglights (Jun 8, 2021)

PaulG said:


> Call in a cafe, cup of coffee, chat to the man/woman on the next seat.
> That passes an hour and then you drive home.
> Paul G


You must be lucky if it only takes an hour to wear off, more like four hours for me, that would be lots of cups of coffee.


----------



## EllsBells (Jun 8, 2021)

Lozmoz said:


> Would you suggest booking the day off work or would you go in after having it done?


I tried that - I'm computer bound and it was a no go. Luckily my appointment was mid-afternoon so I only lost an hour or so of work in addition to the appointment. Even walking home was interesting - I couldn't read any of the road signs at all.


----------



## helli (Jun 8, 2021)

Lozmoz said:


> Would you suggest booking the day off work or would you go in after having it done?


As with many things diabetes related, it depends ... 
- it depends what time your appointment is
- it depends where your appointment is
- it depends what your job is 
- it depends how flexible your employer is
- it depends how bad your reaction is to the drops

I am lucky that my appointments are always within walking distance of work, I have a flexible employer and my reaction is not too great. 
I usually reserve an appointment in my work calendar for the time of the appointment and an hour later. I may schedule a phone call after 30 minutes that but not something where I need to look closely at. I will not book important meetings for a couple of hours but can catch up with colleagues and answer my phone. 

I would not consider booking a whole day off for any diabetes appointments and make up time whilst absent from my desk even though my manager says it is not necessary.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 9, 2021)

Approx 4 hours for me too.


----------



## Inka (Jun 9, 2021)

Yes, around 4 hours for me until I can see properly, but my pupils take around 6 hours to go back to normal.


----------



## Pattidevans (Jun 9, 2021)

trophywench said:


> I did office work, so went home for the rest of the day.  Pete worked in a factory doing presswork, but needed to have sharp eyesight to get the angles set correctly on the press.  I suggest there is hardly a job where you don't need decent eyesight!


I worked in town and the eye test was just around the corner from the office.  So I walked back to the office.  Every time someone came into the office I shared with another woman they complained about the awful smell.  It was an hour or so before I realised I had stepped in a huge pile of dog poo in my blinded state.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 9, 2021)

..... so did the lady you worked with in that office, get her sense of smell sorted out, thereafter?


----------



## Robert459 (Jun 9, 2021)

Wow, never had sight problems as described.  Pupils are dilated so let in more light.  So wear sunglasses.  As someone else said have a coffee, have a meal.  Health and safety has gone overboard.  Have never had any vision problems.  I guess everyone is different.  If you can't see clearly, maybe get your sight tested at an optician ?


----------



## helli (Jun 9, 2021)

trophywench said:


> I suggest there is hardly a job where you don't need decent eyesight!


I disagree. 
In the past, I have worked with an incredibly good software developer ... who was blind.
I have visited a restaurant where all the cooks and waiters were blind.
David Blunkett, an ex-MP and Home Secretary is blind.


----------



## BlueArmy (Jun 10, 2021)

trophywench said:


> I had to go by bus to mine once, only involved walking a quarter of a mile from bus stop to clinic but having done the reverse walk back to the bus stop - I then couldn't read the number on the front of the buses so just had to flag em all down and ask the drivers what number bus they were driving.  Deeply embarrassing when there was no sign of me being visually impaired other than the sunglass in broad daylight and Oh, PS - it's just as bad on a grey dreary winters day as in high summer with brilliant sunshine! - and if the weather's cloudy and wet - even worse because of reflection from the puddles.


My wife has stargardtz disease and is registered partial sighted and had her license revoked in a terrible uncaring/brutal way by the DVLA who send a standard letter regardless if your medically unfit or criminally guilty.

Stopping every bus is her modus operandi and she hates it as well, although every bus driver where we live now knows her and are used to it.

Losing your sight is terrible in many ways - but not being able to drive anymore ripped her apart. the worst. Its the biggest fear I have from diabetes- if my eyes go, were up the proverbially lake without the paddle.


----------



## PaulG (Jun 10, 2021)

Robert459 said:


> Wow, never had sight problems as described.  Pupils are dilated so let in more light.  So wear sunglasses.  As someone else said have a coffee, have a meal.  Health and safety has gone overboard.  Have never had any vision problems.  I guess everyone is different.  If you can't see clearly, maybe get your sight tested at an optician ?



Absolutely. 
Life is too short to worry about health & safety.


----------



## BlueArmy (Jun 10, 2021)

PaulG said:


> Absolutely.
> Life is too short to worry about health & safety.


Yet your on a forum dedicated to health improvement and you’d be devasted if one of your friends or family were killed by a wreckless driver!!

Its illegal and morally repugnant to drive when your impaired due to medication - and if the doctors say don’t drive and you do, you have no defence and you have to live with the consequences of the outcome forever- although plenty of time to chew it over in a cell or on the bus for several years when your released!

4 hours it takes me before I can use a computer following the test, so i’d be inclined to not drive for at least that long.


----------



## PaulG (Jun 10, 2021)

BlueArmy said:


> Yet your on a forum dedicated to health improvement and you’d be devasted if one of your friends or family were killed by a wreckless driver!!
> 
> Its illegal and morally repugnant to drive when your impaired due to medication - and if the doctors say don’t drive and you do, you have no defence and you have to live with the consequences of the outcome forever- although plenty of time to chew it over in a cell or on the bus for several years when your released!
> 
> 4 hours it takes me before I can use a computer following the test, so i’d be inclined to not drive for at least that long.




Lighten up; it's a joke line.

Other examples:- I used to be indecisive but now I'm not sure.  Or:- I'd give my right arm to be ambidextrous.


----------



## travellor (Jun 10, 2021)

PaulG said:


> Lighten up; it's a joke line.
> 
> Other examples:- I used to be indecisive but now I'm not sure.  Or:- I'd give my right arm to be ambidextrous.


Lighten up, what set you on fire? 
Nah, bad taste.


----------



## Inka (Jun 10, 2021)

PaulG said:


> Absolutely.
> Life is too short to worry about health & safety.



Life is too short already without having yours and the lives of those you love put at risk by reckless drivers….


----------



## trophywench (Jun 10, 2021)

Well FWIW it certainly didn't read to me like it was posted in  jest either.  It is why we have smilies available or in any case we can type (joke!) after the full stop.  

I've never ever worked with anyone blind not have either of my husbands or my personal friends - though of course I remember David B and his guide dog, even when I didn't live in Coventry but knew a Cov City Councillor and she knew him union rep I think before he was on the Council and then an MP - and there is a blind (or poorly sighted) chap on TV News sometimes on political reports - but surely my memory recalls them specifically for the reason that 'that's unusual' rather than being commonplace?  Dunno.  Never known any software developers, computer programmers sighted or otherwise or to my knowledge visited such a restaurant.   Though I have heard in the past that enhanced sense of smell can be (legitimately) be 'exploited' in eg blending of food, drinks and perfumes - of course I have no knowledge whatever of them - so I've never denied that there are jobs which the blind can do perfectly OK.   Going back in time to both telephone plugboards and audio typing - yep - is precisely why the home keys on this laptop keyboard still have the raised bits on em!   However neither of those jobs are commonly available by now.


----------



## PaulG (Jun 10, 2021)

Gone


----------



## BlueArmy (Jun 10, 2021)

PaulG said:


> Lighten up; it's a joke line.
> 
> Other examples:- I used to be indecisive but now I'm not sure.  Or:- I'd give my right arm to be ambidextrous.


Fair enough, it was lost on me


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 10, 2021)

Robert459 said:


> Wow, never had sight problems as described.  Pupils are dilated so let in more light.  So wear sunglasses.  As someone else said have a coffee, have a meal.  Health and safety has gone overboard.  Have never had any vision problems.  I guess everyone is different.  If you can't see clearly, maybe get your sight tested at an optician ?



As long as you don’t drive until things have gone back to normal that’s fine. My eye screening operatives always make a point of checking that I’m not driving afterwards.

The NHS says not to drive for anything up to 6 hours. 









						Diabetic eye screening - What happens
					

Find out what happens at a diabetic eye screening test.




					www.nhs.uk
				




Even if you don’t get the blurred vision, the sensitivity to bright light (even behind sunglasses) could catch you out and temporarily obscure your vision.

This isn’t ‘normal’ blurred vision, that exists all the time, it’s specifically related to the effect of the drops, which resolves as they wear off - so it wouldn’t help going to the optician


----------



## Sally71 (Aug 28, 2021)

My daughter had her retinopathy test today.  She’s only 15 so not legally old enough to drive anyway, but we had a very interesting conversation with the woman who did the test.  She didn’t put any drops in my daughter’s eyes at all, which of course pleased her greatly, and said that up to about age 21 you can just about get away without using the drops.  She also said because my daughter has brown eyes she was reluctant to give her drops - apparently the more pigment you have in your iris, the slower they dilate and contract.  So if you have blue eyes they probably go back to normal much quicker, which presumably means you can see again sooner too.  I’ve never heard that before!  Shall we have a poll on what colour everyone’s eyes are and how long it takes them to be able to see again after their eye test and see if there is any truth in that statement?


----------



## Lucyr (Aug 28, 2021)

34, blue eyes, and no drops needed here. My pupils dilate quickly enough after each photo without them.


----------



## Felinia (Aug 28, 2021)

I ask a neighbour to take me and bring me home, having got stung the first time by ordering a taxi.  £60 for the 7 mile journey there, waiting time and 7 miles back.  I realised afterwards I also got charged the 14 miles from his home base to me, and back.


----------



## kevinr (Aug 28, 2021)

A Diabetic eye test I haven't had one of those for well over two years I guess they haven't missed me otherwise they would have been in touch plus I found out why I have no feeling in my feet I have got Neuropathy what ever that is I was told that I have to be careful when walking round in bare feet but I hate wearing slippers in my flat or when I walk on the lawn in the garden.


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 28, 2021)

kevinr said:


> I was told that I have to be careful when walking round in bare feet but I hate wearing slippers in my flat or when I walk on the lawn in the garden.


You are taking a real risk in not protecting your feet, especially when you already have neuropathy. I am pretty sure you will "hate" losing a foot more than wearing slippers/footwear. Just not worth the risk when your foot health is already compromised. I am also pretty sure there will be surgeons who hate amputating people's feet and certainly telling people that amputation is necessary, must be a really onerous task!  
The neuropathy means that the blood supply and nerves are already damaged in your feet, so you are at increased risk of infection if you do sustain and injury to your feet and because you have reduced sensation, you may not realise that damage/injury had occurred until infection sets in. A minor injury like a bruise, cut or splinter could quickly develop into a serious infection. 
Please reconsider wearing slippers indoors and footwear outdoors.


----------



## grovesy (Aug 29, 2021)

I have blue eyes, and it takes about 6 hours for my eyes to get back to normal after having the drops.


----------



## kevinr (Aug 29, 2021)

Thanks for putting me straight Rebrascora in future I shall be wearing my crocs when out in the garden and my flip flops in my lounge even though I hate wearing them.


----------



## kevinr (Aug 29, 2021)

Felinia said:


> I ask a neighbour to take me and bring me home, having got stung the first time by ordering a taxi.  £60 for the 7 mile journey there, waiting time and 7 miles back.  I realised afterwards I also got charged the 14 miles from his home base to me, and back.


Wow felina that was a costly taxi ride £60 for a 7 mile journey was the taxi gold plated I would have kicked off big style if that had happened to me. Where I live the taxi from my flat to my hospital use to be £20, a distance of 5 mile but since Covid kicked in the same journey now costs £40 I simple refuse to pay that for a taxi and now I use my bus pass to the hospital it's cheaper. A friend I know he once got a taxi from Edinburgh to Doncaster as he wouldn't travel by train and that cost him about £650 it would have been cheaper to travel by rail.


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 29, 2021)

kevinr said:


> Thanks for putting me straight Rebrascora in future I shall be wearing my crocs when out in the garden and my flip flops in my lounge even though I hate wearing them.


So pleased you have reconsidered. I was concerned that my post may have been a bit too "close to the knuckle". We try to be as up beat as possible about managing diabetes on the forum, but it is important to understand the risks and why certain advice is best adhered to. 
I am a little concerned that you are using Flip Flops if you have limited sensation in your feet as there could be the risk of tripping. If your feet get hot, maybe something like sandals would be a more secure option.


----------



## kevinr (Aug 29, 2021)

Thank you Rebrascora consider it done I shall start to wear sandals I just need to buy a pair which will be this week


----------



## JackyAM (Aug 29, 2021)

Sally71 said:


> My daughter had her retinopathy test today.  She’s only 15 so not legally old enough to drive anyway, but we had a very interesting conversation with the woman who did the test.  She didn’t put any drops in my daughter’s eyes at all, which of course pleased her greatly, and said that up to about age 21 you can just about get away without using the drops.  She also said because my daughter has brown eyes she was reluctant to give her drops - apparently the more pigment you have in your iris, the slower they dilate and contract.  So if you have blue eyes they probably go back to normal much quicker, which presumably means you can see again sooner too.  I’ve never heard that before!  Shall we have a poll on what colour everyone’s eyes are and how long it takes them to be able to see again after their eye test and see if there is any truth in that statement?


Yes, according to the nurse who did mine I didn't really need the drops as I have wide enough pupils anyway, she said it's really for older people who's pupils are really small, but the NHS being what they are decided everyone should have the drops just to cover themselves.
That said I was a bit sensitive to light after, but not badly so (it would explain why I am quite sensitive to light normally too)


----------



## kevinr (Aug 29, 2021)

When I had my eye test about 2 years or maybe longer I had drops put in and my eye sight was fuzzy for about 10 minutes but it did clear. The eye sight test I need as I am sure my eye sight is changing I have noticed that when I look through my view finder on my camera it's not as clear as it use to be I keep my camera's in tip top condition they are cleaned twice a week so it's not the view finder. The other thing I need to do is try and see my podiatrist as my toe nails are bent under my toes but not my big toes as I haven't got any nails on them I had them removed when I got a bad infection in them it's a wonder I didn't loose my toes.


----------



## Barfly (Aug 29, 2021)

I just had mine and I wasn't adversely affected at all.  No difference from after the appointment to before it.  I always have been a bit weird though.......  Incidentally I didn't drive, the lovely Jane did the honours for me.   

It is a condition of the appointment you do not drive, and it is medically authoritative, the same as if your doctor has told you not to drive.  To do so afterwards, within 4 hours leaves you open to prosecution as you would be breaking the motoring legislation, and your insurance would be null and void.


----------

